
Inventor of Those Eco-Friendly Hipster Bulbs Is Getting Ready to Sue Everyone - howard941
https://gizmodo.com/the-inventor-of-those-eco-friendly-hipster-bulbs-is-get-1836858714
======
dredmorbius
The irony of yet another round of light bulb patent wars, in Edison's name no
less, is rich.

[https://slate.com/technology/2014/05/thomas-edison-
charles-g...](https://slate.com/technology/2014/05/thomas-edison-charles-
goodyear-and-elias-howe-jr-were-patent-trolls.html)

